
Automatic Labs. lays off 28% of its workforce, aims for profitability in 2017 - istumbler
http://venturebeat.com/2016/05/13/automatic-lays-off-28-of-its-workforce-to-refocus-on-achieving-profitability-next-year/
======
WhatIsThisIm12
So he was paying ~ $10 mil for 85 employees, assuming ballpark $100k cost per
employee. Automatic has been around since 2012, which means they hired an
average of 2 employees per month.

Is that hiring too fast? I wonder what went wrong.

